# Car travel when pregnant



## Abbi2 (May 20, 2004)

Hello

Can you help??

Please can you tell me if there is any problems with travelling distances in cars when you are PG?  It is a strange  question i know,however a friend i have in France,who is pregnant, has been told that she cannot travel any further than 350KM per day in a car     , if she is on a train or plane it is fine but not in a car! I have never heardof this before. Isthere any reason why?

We are due to travel from Ashford Kent  to Nottingham next weekendand i am a little concerned after what she has said!

Abbi


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

If you are sat in a car for hour upon hour without getting out and about every once in a while you are risk from DVT.  On a plane or train you can do this whenever you want as there is the room to get up and about without stopping. In a car you have to make the effort to stop at least every couple of hours to get the circulation going by having a short walk and taking drinking plenty of fluids.

Just use your common sense and have a nice journey

Jan


----------



## Abbi2 (May 20, 2004)

Hi

Thank you for replying to me so fast. Thats good news, i shall make sure we have a walk around every so often.

Thank you once again for putting my mind at rest

Abbi


----------

